
Beer delivered to your work place every friday. - cfontes
https://www.deskbeers.com/
======
jere
Finally an original app stock photo.

Instead of (wooden desk, mac air, moleskine, coffee) it's (wooden desk, mac
air, moleskine, beer).

In all seriousness, I really wish I lived in London. For stuff like this and
also it seems to have a pretty big indie game dev scene.

------
mynameishere
Actually, bringing beer to work isn't that difficult. I mean, if you can get
away with it. It's not something like pizza that has to be prepared and has a
time window for consumption.

~~~
damian2000
Nobody likes warm beer though, especially if you're in a hot climate.

------
moonka
>Where do you deliver?

>Just London at the moment, but we hope to expand to other areas real soon.

On the front page. Very nice to see up front if I can sign up or not right off
the bat.

------
splatzone
I like the idea of sampling different beers every week, this looks
interesting.

What's the alcohol licensing situation like?

~~~
jmotion
"alcohol licensing situation like"

Jesus - just enjoy the beers.

~~~
splatzone
I love beer, but I also enjoy learning things :)

------
prawn
"We deliver multiples of 12 bottles at £2.50+VAT per bottle."

That's US$4/bottle for lazy converters. On the high side if you're coming from
sourcing your own, but not horrible when factoring in delivery and the
variety. Not many people would get through more than 2-3 on an average Friday
while they wrap up work. I like the idea.

Here in my office, we get cases of craft beer direct from the source and pay
cash. What's $65/case in a bottleshop is $50 direct and is there at all times
rather than just Friday. Beer lasts pretty well, so it's rarely an issue to
stock up in advance.

I think these guys should revise the "5pm at the latest" to more like "midday
at the latest". I wouldn't want to be waiting past 2pm some tough days or 4pm
any time. Not in the "desperate alcoholic" sense, but as a comparison to "how
it is at the moment".

Regular subscription would be the key to income. Any spares can be saved for
later or taken home. Could even stock up in advance and deliver mixed cases
with tasting notes pretty easily, rather than a dozen at a time.

~~~
grecy
Given that you're converting this to dollars, I assume you're in America? (or
Canada?)

If so, comparing the price of this delivered beer in the uk to the price in
America is meaningless.

~~~
prawn
No, in Australia. Just figured many interested readers would think in USD and
that it was a reasonably close comparison for Australians too.

Beer in America is indeed hilariously cheap so you're right - context is very
different.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I pretty much drink only craft beer. When I was in NYC recently, I made sure
to check out some bars with craft beer.

After tip, it wasn't really cheaper than my usual Sydney haunts. Is this a
function of location and drink choice?

~~~
grecy
Yes. Alcohol in America is shockingly cheap.

I was just in Alaska for the weekend, and we bought two 24 packs for the price
of one back in Canada (and Canada is a little cheaper than Oz). Hard liquor is
less than 1/2 price.

In a bar, beers were $2 that we pay $5-$7 for in Canada.

------
damian2000
Interesting that this is in London where the majority of office workers don't
drive to work. Don't know if this would be as successful elsewhere in the
world, where more people drive and hence would be reluctant to drink before
driving home.

------
oofabz
> Put down the can of Red Stripe.

What? No!

~~~
dalerus
Yeah, why the Red Stripe hate?

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Not to sound pretentious, because I'm a big craft beer fan, but I think
they're just saying that because Red Stripe is a pretty typical beer in
people's fridges. There are so many great craft beers out there, even if you
like Red Stripe, nothing's wrong with a bit of variety.

------
jsmeaton
> You call it a week & sip back on some serious beer. _You did good._

I love everything about this site and concept. Nice work.

------
choarham
Deliver me from startup culture, i'll fetch my own beers from the corner
store.

------
dingaling
In ${WORK} we've started to do 'treat days' on Mondays instead of Fridays. it
really perks the mood, since everyone is dreary at the start of the week.

------
FajitaNachos
It's ideas like these that inspire/challenge me to come up with something
simple, and awesome. Love the idea. Hope they do well.

~~~
aet
It would be better if they somehow delivered a draft beer...

------
wilco0925
Just an FYI, there's a typo in the "How it works" section - should be
"afternoon".

------
joonix
Literally discussed this idea with a friend this morning. Surreal.

------
neumino
That's awesome! Deliver in California as soon as you can!

------
Zoomla
Some cabs/taxi do this

------
failrate
I already have a producer.

------
logjam
If your startup or organization has the kind of judgment that results in
thinking it's somehow a good idea to bring alcoholic beverages into the office
on Fridays or any other days, neither I nor anyone else I know will want to do
any work with you.

Drinking is for after work, somewhere other than work.

~~~
fibbery
I guess you don't know many people who work in tech in SF, then... companies
regularly list office beer as a job perk along with the snacks and pingpong.
In fact, I've never worked anywhere where drinking wasn't a significant part
of the culture, including office drinking, during office hours (at least on
Fridays).

~~~
logjam
Uh, actually I work in the SF and Valley tech scene and know it intimately and
extensively. You somehow want to have us believe this is a widespread and
accepted practice - it's not among any reputable groups.

The liability issues alone make "listing" drinking alcohol at work during or
after office hours as a "job perk" even more moronic.

But do feel free to list right here on HN the startups who proudly list beer
drinking during office hours on office premises as a "perk".

There are many of us who do business in the tech world who will consider that
a public service announcement of organizations to avoid doing business with.

~~~
thesnider
I'm not really sure you could call the engineers that work at Google in MTV
not a reputable group?

~~~
yongjik
Well, to be fair, Google doesn't list free beer as "perk"...

(Not that it stops Google employees from feeling deeply entitled to have free
beer every week...)

